# Stabilizing equipment



## Ulises (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum to post this.
I have tried to send a PM to Jon about his stabilizing equipment but I am not allowed to do so. So I am posting this here.
How can I get information of the stabilizing equipment? Price and shipping costs to Texas, please.

Thank you.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 7, 2013)

Ulises said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong forum to post this.
> I have tried to send a PM to Jon about his stabilizing equipment but I am not allowed to do so. So I am posting this here.
> How can I get information of the stabilizing equipment? Price and shipping costs to Texas, please.
> 
> Thank you.



Hi Ulises, Welcome to wood barter. You must have 5 posts before the PM feature will unlock. It won't take long. 

 From Mauk, GA


----------



## Ulises (Aug 7, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> Ulises said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this is the wrong forum to post this.
> ...



Aha! Then let me speed up that process ;)


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 7, 2013)

One more and problem solved. Go ahead and post again here.


----------

